# Einfache Historie in Eclipse?



## Marsman (18. Jan 2007)

Hallo!

Ich steige zur Zeit gerade von JBuilder auf Eclipse um. Nun frage ich mich, ob es in Eclipse auch so etwas wie eine einfache Quellen-Historie gibt.  :roll: 

Beim JBuilder wurden immer eine gewisse Anzahl Backups einer Quelle vorgehalten. Auf diese konnte man dann zurückgreifen. Vergleiche waren auch möglich. Wie geht das bei Eclipse? Ich habe schon von CVS gehört. Da ich aber (zur Zeit noch) alleine an meinen Projekten arbeite, erscheint mir das zu oversized.


Titus


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Du hast eine Local History die auch in der Größe konfigurierbar ist.
Rechtsklick auf eine Resource:
-> compare with -> local history
-> replace with -> local history
-> restore from -> local history
Letztere Funktion hat mich gestern übrigens gerettet, da nach dem mergen zweier CVS Branches meine letzten Packete removed wurden und ich gerade dabei war diese manuell wieder einzufügen und anzupassen.
Dummerweise update gemacht -> die Arbeit einer Woche weg (da in CVS als removed markiert) :shock: 
Restore from local History    :toll:


----------



## Jockel (18. Jan 2007)

Marsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe schon von CVS gehört. Da ich aber (zur Zeit noch) alleine an meinen Projekten arbeite, erscheint mir das zu oversized.


Was ist verkehrt daran ein Backup zu haben?


----------



## Marsman (19. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast eine Local History die auch in der Größe konfigurierbar ist.



Ah, sehr schön. Habe es gerade mal ausprobiert. Und wo wird die Historie gespeichert? Im Projektverzeichnis habe ich nichts gefunden. Es kann ja mal sein, dass man das ganze Projekt vom Datenträger wiederherstellen möchte und dann wärs ja gut, wenn danach auch die Historie wieder passt.


Titus


----------



## Marsman (19. Jan 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist verkehrt daran ein Backup zu haben?



Mit "Backup" meinst du CVS? Eigentlich nichts. Nur ich muss mich derzeit in so viele neue Dinge hier einarbeiten, dass ich sowas erstmal aussen vor lassen wollte. Ist das mit dem CVS denn kompliziert? Gibts da irgendwo eine einfache Anleitung für den Single-User-Betrieb?

Titus


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2007)

Marsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ah, sehr schön. Habe es gerade mal ausprobiert. Und wo wird die Historie gespeichert? Im Projektverzeichnis habe ich nichts gefunden. Es kann ja mal sein, dass man das ganze Projekt vom Datenträger wiederherstellen möchte und dann wärs ja gut, wenn danach auch die Historie wieder passt.


Eclipse speichert das in Meta-Infs die es für jede Resource anlegt.


----------



## Jockel (19. Jan 2007)

Marsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit "Backup" meinst du CVS? Eigentlich nichts. Nur ich muss mich derzeit in so viele neue Dinge hier einarbeiten, dass ich sowas erstmal aussen vor lassen wollte. Ist das mit dem CVS denn kompliziert? Gibts da irgendwo eine einfache Anleitung für den Single-User-Betrieb?


Ja, das meinte ich mit Backup. Schließlich läuft dein CVS ja idealerweise auf einem anderen Rechner, so dass dir ein Festplattencrash nichts anhaben kann. Natürlich kannst du es auch lokal laufen lassen.
Ob's kompliziert ist? Eigentlich nicht. Einfach einen Subversion-Server (http://subversion.tigris.org/) aufsetzen und für Eclipse gibt es ein entsprechendes Plugin, welches als Client fungiert (http://subclipse.tigris.org/). Das einrichten dürfte an einem Tag gemacht sein, auch wenn man vorher noch nie so etwas verwendet hat. Die Funktionen zur täglichen Nutzung erschließen sich eigentlich auch in kürzester Zeit, so dass ich den Einarbeitungsaufwand für sehr gering schätze.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2007)

CVS ist immernoch um einiges robuster als SVN (besonders die Eclipse-Plugin Clients), insofern würde ich derzeit noch zu CVS raten.


----------

